
Google AI's “Reformer”: the new model that comprehends language context - ned7
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2020/01/17/googles-new-ai-language-models-can-comprehend-entire-books/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22093787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22093787)

~~~
ned7
Didn't see that, should I delete this submission or what?

~~~
dang
No need.

